# 12 minis in PA



## sfmini (Jan 21, 2012)

Just got word of 12 minis in PA that need placed ASAP. The owner is in the hospital and unable to care for them. This is all I know right now, will post and let you know when I hear more.


----------



## Marty (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Jody. If you get more information please email us.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 23, 2012)

I am in PA and although I dont have anywhere to put any extra horses, maybe I could help somehow? Please let us know where they are when you find out. Im in Belle Vernon PA, which is in between Pittsburgh and Uniontown.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 24, 2012)

I just heard that the owner is 71, and in the hospital in very bad shape, but these horses are her life and she isn't ready to give them up quite yet, but it will be soon.

Her son is a blacksmith and is caring for them so they are in no danger.

The person who contacted me said this lady or her family will call when it is time for them to go. She is also going to try to do a drive by to check on the horses.

I told her it would be great to get as much information as possible as far as registration status, etc.


----------



## Marty (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a very sad situation and unfortunately it happens frequently. So glad to hear her son is knowledgeable and the horses are being properly cared for. Hope the owner will rally and be able to keep her beloved horses for as long as possible.

Just for the record: CMHR always requires a signed Surrender Form by the owner or person with power of attorney.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 24, 2012)

Marty, could you email the form to me so I can have it ready to go?

Thanks!!!

[email protected]


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 25, 2012)

Glad to hear they are going to hang on to them as long as possible. If there's anything they need help with, I can try my best, even if its something like they are running low on funds due to medical expenses, I could probably get them a few round bales. Just dont want to see the family get in a bind of not being able to afford to care for them, then them getting thin, going into rescue, and needing a lot of rehabilitation before finding homes. I cant afford hundreds, but round bales, wormer, a few bags of feed, etc. Message me if they need a hand


----------



## sfmini (Feb 1, 2012)

They found someone local to take all of the horses.


----------

